# furniture packages



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

dos anyone know what the furniture packages are like in cyprus we are moving to paralimni in 7 years but we will be using it as a holiday home till then . can anyone help . thank you .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

It depends who is offering the furniture package. We looked at some of the packages offered by two of the big developers in the Paralimni area and found them to be expensive in comparison to the furniture offered and not to our taste. Also, what was on offer was not tough enough for a rental property. When we looked around we found we could save a fortune by buying the furniture ourselves, get what we wanted. 

If you are unable to choose the furniture and decor yourself I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Furniture Packages*

Hi Chrissie ~ there are plenty of companies to choose from some with rediculously high prices. Of the one's we checked out earlier this month; Steptoes were the most reasonable both in quality and value for money. Owned by an English guy who has been in business over 20 years we found him very accomodating. Venus was recommended by Tricia, 'yummymummy' again worth a visit. Worth checking their websites ~ both do furniture packages. Good luck.
Regards,
Chris


----------

